# Aussenborder Suzuki DF50A



## elbetaler (2. September 2017)

Die Kontroll-Leuchte für die Motortemperatur bleibt bereits beim Kaltstart an. Das bedeutet, dass der Motor nur maximal 3000 Touren erreicht, also in das Notprogramm schaltet. 
 Impeller, Kontrollstrahl und das Startverhalten sind in Ordnung. Das Thermostat wurde ausgebaut, gereinigt und funktioniert tadellos. Trotzdem bleibt der Fehler erhalten und läßt sich nicht reseten.
 Kann es sein, dass der Temperatur-Sensor defekt ist? Gibt es eine einfache Variante, um den Fehler zurück zu setzen? 
 Ich habe eine Variante durchgespielt, mit 3 Sekunden Zündunterbrechung.......usw., was aber nicht zum Erfolg führte.
 Sicher funktioniert es über den Diagnose-Stecker mit dem entsprechenden Gerät, aber der besuchte Bootsservice hat so etwas leider nicht.

 Hat jemand von euch vielleicht noch Tipps für mich? Am besten wäre es, wenn es einen Knopf "RESET" irgendwo versteckt in dem Krauderwelsch aus Rohren, Kabeln, Steckern im Motor gäbe?

 ...vom Gefühl her, komme ich wahrscheinlich nicht um den Werkstattbesuch herum!?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Aussenborder Suzuki DF50A*

kann es sein das dein thermostat nicht öffnet?ist das ein motor mit einspritzfunktion?


----------



## elbetaler (4. September 2017)

*AW: Aussenborder Suzuki DF50A*

Danke für die Reaktion, aber alle Fragen sind doch schon in meinem eigenen Post beantwortet worden.
 Thermostat super und er spritzt auch super......ein!


----------



## gründler (4. September 2017)

*AW: Aussenborder Suzuki DF50A*

Könnte auch nen CDI fehler sein,am besten Werkstatt und mal alle Teile die so mit der CDI zusammenhängen durchtesten lassen.

Hatte bei uns im Hafen auch jemand Probs mit aber mit nen kleineren DF und hat sich dann sowas gekauft...


http://www.magnumtuning.com/en/deta...t-motor-speed-rev-limiter-cdi-box/suzuki/df50

Kannst dir die Seite auch Übersetzen lassen

https://translate.google.de/transla...d-rev-limiter-cdi-box/suzuki/df50&prev=search


#h


----------



## Berliner123 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Aussenborder Suzuki DF50A*

Glaub eher du musst zur Werkstatt, da Suzuki bei den neueren Motoren ein Programm drinmhaben, welches dir eine Inspektion anzeigt und nur die Werkstatt mit Auslese Geräte die Anzeige löschen können...


----------



## Angelbube (5. September 2017)

*AW: Aussenborder Suzuki DF50A*

Hallo!

Ich würde deine Frage mal ins Boote-Forum setzen. Ich denke, da wirst Du Antworten auf deine Fragen erhalten.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## elbetaler (5. September 2017)

*AW: Aussenborder Suzuki DF50A*

#h Hallo und vielen Dank für eure Meinungen und Hinweise!

 Nachdem ich von drei verschiedenen Bootshändlern....Werkstätten.... abgewiesen wurde, habe ich gestern doch noch eine Kompetenz in Sachen Bootstechnik und Service ausfindig machen können. Da wurde mir sehr schnell und unkompliziert geholfen. Dafür habe ich auch gern einen längeren Anfahrtsweg inkauf genommen.

 Kurzum, die Motordaten wurden ausgelesen. Temperatur im Motorraum 33°C und Temperatur des Kühlwassers: 

 196°C  #q

 Wohlgemerkt, ich bin mit Auto und Trailer und nicht mit Boot zur Werkstatt gefahren. 
 Also wurde ein neuer Sensor bestellt, der mir zugeschickt wird. Dazu erhielt ich noch eine umfassende Einweisung für den Austausch.
 Ich bin guter Dinge, dass dann alles wieder okay sein wird.


----------



## elbetaler (5. September 2017)

*AW: Aussenborder Suzuki DF50A*

@gründler :

 Danke für den Link, hört sich interessant an! Aber ich bin schon froh, wenn der Gute seinen normalen Dienst leistet. Aber  trotzdem erstaunlich, was alles möglich ist. #6:m


----------

